# Pros and Cons Living in Business Bay



## sz01361 (Mar 19, 2015)

Hello All,

I am new to Dubai and need to make decision by end of month. Any insight of pros/cons living in Business Bay?

I work at Emirates HQ and don't want to travel too far to work and actions. Downtown is out of my budget at the moment. 

So far, I have visited Clayton and Churchill tower with the later is better but open other suggestion as well.

1. Hows the traffic from business bay to Emirates HQ?
2. Area I visit seems quiet without much of stores, restaurant, etc.
3. Hows other tower (Ubora, RBC, Windsor, etc) compare to those 2 above i.e.: pool, gym, finishes, views

Basically I dont want to go above 90K for 1 bedroom with Balcony and basic kitchen furnished if possible.

Thank you for your input.


----------



## sz01361 (Mar 19, 2015)

anyone?


----------

